# exploration du dd



## zelectic (29 Août 2013)

Salut 

je cherche une apps pour explorer  mon disque dur de mon mac ainsi que le disque time machine  avec un ipad depuis l'extérieur de mon réseau domestique (ex en 3G) .
mais sans prendre le contrôle du mac a distance juste accès  au disque.


Merci


----------

